# [Heisec] Lücken in der SmartShare Cloud: LGs Cloud-App ist löchrig



## Newsfeed (18 Januar 2017)

Eine vorinstallierte App auf den Smartphones G3, G4 und G5 von LG ermöglicht es Angreifern, an Dateien in darüber konfigurierten Cloudspeichern zu gelangen. LG hat die Lücke bereits im Oktober gestopft.

Weiterlesen...


----------

